# ''Surf Fishing Tackle Box''



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yea I know, it's not a rod but I do build a rod once in a while and I'm primarily hanging out on this forum. I needed a tackle box for surf fishing so I built one. It's 12''x12''x24'' marine teak plywood. The hardware is cast stainless except for the handles are cast chromed brass. Those of you old enough to remember these type of things you just didn't buy because for the most part were not there to buy. In the bygone years you'd see something like this on the beach, pier or boat holding your favorite tackle. Like a handmade rod it was something that personalized a fisherman. I've got an extra I'll be using for a mans' jewelry and keep sakes box. Enjoy, my next post will be a rod. I promise:smile:.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

That is the best painting of a redfish that I have ever seen. It would make a great pattern for a weave.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Beautiful work John. Fewer and fewer people are doing that sort of thing now.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Box!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

You are a true craftsman!!


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh heck yeah! Very nice and very original!

I too once had a wooden tackle box. Much smaller but, it was dimensioned as many of the old Planos from years gone by with a wooden, removable tray on top, compartmentalized for separation. 

I use huge Tupperware style containers now.......but I would jump all over a custom wooden big box fish box like that in a second! Heck, even storage in the garage would be the bomb.....or bling for boat and surf gear as well!

Congrats!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

that is awesome!! very nice!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks to all for the compliments.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Nicely done... Really like the Redfish!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks great! I had those same latches on my old Shallowsport boat! nice!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Very well done, I made a box out of 3/4 inch marine plywood I had left over from plugging the holes in a scottie craft I owned. Did not look that good but I still have it.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

great job


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Teak and mahogany do look great in a box. I wish I could paint like you. I had to carve my fish on my box.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

kneekap said:


> Teak and mahogany do look great in a box. I wish I could paint like you. I had to carve my fish on my box.


 Great box.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow! You two guys ought to get together, one to do the carving and the other to paint it. Very well done.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ellisredfish said:


> Wow! You two guys ought to get together, one to do the carving and the other to paint it. Very well done.


I agree!


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

you outh to see all the fish Johnmyjohn have carved he is a true artist


----------

